# Question about using one rod for a vacation



## strangercreek (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello,

I am new to the forum but I have been reading on here for a while now. I'm headed to Daytona Florida and I bought 9ft Medium travel surf rod (Okuma Nomad) and a Penn conflict reel to do a little beach exploring during a nine day vacation in May. I'm wondering if this rod will work for me on the piers as well. I'm trying to avoid purchasing another setup since I only get to go a couple of times a year (other than that I get to the Ozark trout streams with a fly rod maybe once or twice a year). 

I can travel with the Okuma in my suitcase (packs down to 30"). I know they have nets at the piers but I'm still concerned about breaking a rod since surf rods are not really made for dead-lifting.....

any thoughts?

I thought about just buying a cheap 7 footer when I get there and then giving it away before I leave but I like to use decent gear.

I have a spare spool for my Penn Conflict reel so I can at least change from braid to whatever my be suitable on the piers (ocean side or Halifax river side).

Thanks!


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

What's the rating on that Okuma rod? If 6 - 12lb, it's a little light; 10-20lb, probably fine, and 15-25lb is right on the money.

I've seen folks dead-lift 14 - 17" mackerel using medium rods rated to 15lbs, without issue.

You might be able to rent a net at the pier if you want to assure that you won't put too much stress on your nice stick.


Tight lines!

- Tristan


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

If you are just going to soak baits I don't see any issue. Throwing artificials with a 9 foot rod might get you a set of forearms like Popeye.


----------

